# Joystick for iMac?



## Slrman (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 2.66 GHz iMac with 6 GB of RAM running OSX 106.8. I cannot fid a joystick that it will recognize. U have a CH products Flightstick Pro and a Clone of a Logitech 12-button Joystick. Neither is recognized by X-Plane, MicroFlight 5.0 or IL2 1946. All of these flight simulators will load and respond to keyboard controls, but that is hardly acceptable.

Does anyone know of why the iMac doesn't recognize these joysticks or where I can get one that will work?

Any ideas will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a Logitech joystick and it works just fine. You need to make sure it says Made for Mac on the box, or lists OS X compatibility on the box. And if there is any software or drivers for the joystick, that you install it.


----------

